# Help with my LCD monitor please!



## FosterJD (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, heres the deal. I bought a 17" Acer LCD monitor yesterday and it was working fine. It worked all the way into that night and everything was looking great. Now, I turn off the computer for the night and when I get up the next morning and turn it on theres a greenish/bluish/trqoise tint over my screen! Adjusting the color options (Gamma,Brightness, Contrast, etc..) all "work" but there is still that tint over my whole screen! It's as if there is a bright coating all over my screen covering everything I try and do (including all my PC games). I have tried unplugging my monitor and hooknig i back up and that does nothing, there is still that bluish/greenish/turqoise tint deforming the look fo everything.

I dont know if this makes a difference, but when I went to bed the night it was working and shut it off I also unpluged the computer. This morning I plugged it back in and thats whebn my problem happened. Although I have tried reversing this process and it doesn't seem to work.

Also, I even tried restoring all my settings to that of last night (resolution, configurations, etc..) and all those go back to normal but this Bluish/greenish/turqosie tinge is still there. It is also a pretty bright tint. It really annoys me, can ANYONE help pleaassee!? People have been telling me to degauss it but I dont know how to degauss this LCD monitor (or even if it can). What do I do? Any help will be greatly apprecatied.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You can tell those people that said to degauss it that they know nothing about LCD screens- you can't degauss an LCD screen. 

I've actually heard of LCDs that malfunction shortly after their first day of use. I personally have no experience with this problem, so I couldn't really give any advice beyond what I've already said, except that if nothing people suggest works, just take the thing back- taking it apart to repair it will definitely void whatever warranty is on there.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I take it that this is a NEW (still under warranty) monitor? :sayyes: 
Is the monitor showing up correctly in the device manager? :sayyes: 
I take it when you said you set it up that you have installed the drivers from the CD. :sayyes:


----------



## ronsena (Oct 18, 2005)

Check the cable connections. If it is not firmly seated in the connector you are only getting partial video.

I have seen it several times with laptops not being fully inserted onto a docking station.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Same here, but that goes for any display. If all the pins aren't making a solid connection then you lose color, resulting in what you're seeing. Is the cable on the screen built-in or removable? It might be worth trying another one if it can be removed.


----------

